# S.C. saltwater tips?



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Heading to hunting island state park for the long weekend and planning on just fishing, creeks and surf. Cant find any recent reports or info. They say it's time to catch bull redfish but I've never had much luck saltwater fishing. Appreciate any tips, as of now, I'll just ask at the bait shop. Thanks.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Always did well in Florida on Flukes on a jig head. Electric Chicken, which is half pink, half chartreuse, always was a hot color. Cant beat shrimp, but theres alot of bait stealers. 
Used popping corks a lot down there, with maybe an artificial shrimp behind them


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you just want to catch fish get some shrimp and bottom rigs and head to a pier. Want bigger fish get some pin fish for bait or mullet!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Theres not really any piers around, so its mostly surf. I did but 5" gulp in electric chicken. It looks like I can hike to north end of island and hit a channel that looks deep. Theres a few other holes I see on Google earth and island has a lagoon. I'm definitely planning on buying live bait too. Thanks for the input


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't need deep to catch fish, some are right along the first bar in shallow water reds, sheep head, whiting,pompano like sand fleas and ghost shrimp in the surf almost on the beach


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Get some Fish Bites and use them, sand flea flavor is good. Use them on a bottom rig. In the morning at dawn use top water like a spook or cast a diamond jig in the surf.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

What's the best tide to fish? I believe I read rising to high tide is best. Next, anything changing. Slack tide is the worst?


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Diamond jig? Looked them up, think I'd have similar results with a swedish pimple or kastmaster? I was also thinking about trying blade baits like steel shad or vibees


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Large pimple would be similar to a diamond jig, cast out let it fall some then bring it back like a crankbait. Bottom rigs with cut bait or shrimp have produced reds on the surf in Florida for me. Top water in the morning like a spook should get you sea trout. Fish Bites have caught me pompano, blues, and mackeral.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

You can catch anything with shrimp on the bottom. Picture reds being like aggressive carp, more like a buffalo up at the walleye run.
If you are mainly casting the surf, use your choice of plastics on a 1/8-1/4 oz jighead, a lure called gotcha plug, gold spoon or even an xrap. Those lures will catch anything on the beach. If pompano are in try a lure called sillywilly, looks like a banana, tying a small hooked teaser above it works wonders.

Good luck!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Rig one rig with a pompano rig and fish it to catch bait. You'll catch other stuff too. I Bait it with shrimp or fish bites . I like buying fresh shrimp from one of the seafood places to use for bait . I think fresh is better than those old frozen bait shrimp places sell . 

Put out your other rod with a carolina rig . Put a live croaker or pinfish on it . You'll catch your bigger fish on that .

Buy a cast net and learn to use it . Don't get one that's too big . Use it to catch mullet . They make good bait alive or as cut bait .

Fish are often up close to the beach .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Low slack tide is usually slowest . Rising or high tide is usually best . Falling is good too when it's closer to high. 

Look at how the current is running . Try to identify troughs or spill outs and fish those spots . 

Don't get caught up thinking you need to cast way out . Alot of fish are right up close in knee to waist deep water .


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all your help. I'll be sure to give a report. Ill probably have one rod live bait on bottom and cast something most of the time. I'll be happy catching anything!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If not in your hand .....loose drag
Also a white hair jig is one of my favorite in 3/4 oz


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like others have said shrimp will catch anything. but if you really want bull reds get you some pinfish for bait. if the bait shops don't have any get you some size 6 sabiki rigs fish the bays on the bottom baited with small pieces of shrimp. the hard part is keeping them alive. use a large bucket with a good aerator. use about a 2' or 3' leader with a no roll slide sinker and cast it out and wait for a big red to find it. reds love pinfish much better than shrimp. but shrimp will catch reds.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you are using artificial from here that have a regular steel hook make sure to rinse them really good in fresh water as soon as you can, they will rust VERY fast! You may run into this with pimples and cranks, even jigs we use here, its amazing how fast a little salt water can ruin stuff, I'm not saying to not try them, just beware. Good luck to you!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,, The WHOLE GANG showed up for you on this one,,,,, Your in good hands!
PLEASE Post Some Pics! ;>)

My #1, is what Carpn said,
*"Buy a cast net and learn to use it . Don't get one that's too big . Use it to catch mullet", pins, whatever*. 
Make 100% sure that you do NOT have a PROTECTED SPECIES in your bait bucket!!! 
Save the carcasses for night time reds, sharks, & skates,,,,, & hold on. (Kastking baitrunner drag)

Full Moon com'n,,,,,,,,,, The most fun I ever had down there was NIGHT WADING at LOW TIDE, (& gigging) the back water shallows around the grassy areas. Blue Crabs, shrimp in the grass, reds, trout taking off,,,,,, & bedded FLOUNDER. ;>)


*(Maybe, IF our lives ever get back to normal,,,,, How-bout I rent that huge house on the NC NEW again, say next Oct,,,, & WE ALL go down for say 2 weeks,,,, & have an absolute ball!??? 
My Treat, you guys bring the FOOD! lol,,, ;>) 
By that time,,,, We'll really need to unload. 

Everybody,
Happy Thanksgiving,,,, Take Care & Play Safe*


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Just set up, about try but low tide. Weather is beautiful! Camping 100yds from surf.got fresh shrimp for tonight, try playing with cast net tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Do boy, if you're looking for a cool place, check out st. Phillip's is. Previously owned by Ted Turner. You can rent house for 12k for 5 days!!!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Steel leaders and or floro recommend for anything specific? I freshwater wash everything as soon as I'm back to camp


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

wolfenstein said:


> Steel leaders and or floro recommend for anything specific? I freshwater wash everything as soon as I'm back to camp


You only need steel leaders if you are targeting sharks, and then solid wire is recommended.
Use thick floro leader, I used 20-50lb floro leader depending what I was targeting. 
You can use leaders if you'd like but your not gonna catch nearly as many fish, especially if the water is clear.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried 1/2 oz carolina with shrimp on 7' rod. Surf pushing as fast as I can walk. Just went to 11' surf rod, bluefish rig with 2 shrimp and 4oz.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

River flowing off beach behind me...should be a channel between sandbar nearby? Remember this for high tide


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Bedtime, nothing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wolfenstein said:


> Steel leaders and or floro recommend for anything specific? I freshwater wash everything as soon as I'm back to camp


for inshore I always use a mono leader. not saying it's the best choice it's just what I use. but I don't think you need to use steel for inshore. just not enough toothy critters in the surf. sharks and barracudas are rare inshore in the surf or that's been my Esperance. now if you want to throw out a chunk of bait in the hopes of getting a shark I recommend a 6' single wire leader tied with a haywire twist.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Low tide is usually not to great . Only time I've done good on low is when fishing the intercoastal and then I fish the deep holes at the mouths of the tidal creeks .


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wolfenstein said:


> Do boy, if you're looking for a cool place, check out st. Phillip's is. Previously owned by Ted Turner. You can rent house for 12k for 5 days!!!



R U talking near Fort Fremont, SC?

When you get some time, you'll have to send me a link. That's where YOUR staying now,,,,? lol
And I think you left a 'DOT' out of that price range,,,,, lmao,,, I'm more like 1.2,,, FOR A 7 DAY WEEK!
I'll spend 22 out of 24 FISHING,,,,, Doesn't matter where I sleep! ;>)

Garretsville? damn, we're pertnear neighbors,,,, I'll have to send you some fish pics, & where 'I' like to stay & play down there,,,, NC.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 2, nada. Heading back out after dinner. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

My first shark ever! Was 40 minutes ago but I still can't stop smiling!! Lol


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

wolfenstein said:


> My first shark ever! Was 40 minutes ago but I still can't stop smiling!! Lol
> View attachment 459371


Gotta start somewhere and a shark is a shark.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Landed a 12" red. Had a good hit then nothing...hook gone. Damn, I love the ocean.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate being unarmed, this raccoon thinks it owns the campsite.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like to fish the falling tide in the Intracoastal waterways. just use enough lead to keep you on the bottom. the incoming can be good at times. you just want the water moving or changing over from high tide to falling tide.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wolfenstein said:


> I hate being unarmed, this raccoon thinks it owns the campsite.



That made me LOL,,, a TRUE outdoorsman.? Maybe, send the wife out with a broom!? ;>)
& I love that shark pic!

FYI,,, When we went down NC with Cheezman & Company, we were on a boat just off shore, & ran into hundreds of jumping feeding sharks. They were herding the skates up on the shallow shore for a feeding frenzy. We quickly grabbed the shark poles & caught a couple of rays,,,,, cut the wings off & used them for bait! We didn't drop those baits down 20' and I immediately caught the first blacktip,,,, about a 80-90#er. We finally got him in the boat, & STABBED,,,, & the other pole went off! That blacktip looked to be about 150# & we had to cut him loose,,,,, *'ONLY ONE SHARK PER BOAT'! :<(*
I'm still bummed today,,,,, those BT 'steaks' were *really good* blackened on the grill! Very Tender pork roast.

SO,,,, if you end up catching a ray,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


















One day, We found a pile of spots & grunts way out off the beach,,,,, 2 at a time. Fishbites, & redworms.
It was our BEST CATCHING trip ever.
Like you said,,,, I love that salt.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Packed up, bedtime. Today was a washout. Lots of hiking around and exploring new spots. 12hr drive tomorrow and deer hunting monday morning! Fishing was bad but that's not the only reason I was here. Next time...tough with dog and gf that cant go unattended, lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry bout steel leaders. I use thick mono to tie up my baitfinder rigs(bottom rigs).
Good luck and enjoy!
Edit-Lol I didnt notice your already back till now... You'll figure out more an more each time you go!


----------

